# محتاج مولد اشارات



## اشرف الدليمي (6 سبتمبر 2010)

:11:هناك ic خاص لتوليد الإشارات ممكن احد يتفضلي وينطيني رقم الic وطريقة ربطه ليعمل بشكل صحيح


----------



## d0deee (6 سبتمبر 2010)

اخي شو نوع الاشارة المطلوب تولديها ....اذا اشارة مربعة اسهل شئ استخدم 555


----------



## اشرف الدليمي (13 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا على الرد !
اعرف كيفية توليد جميع اشكال الاشارات ولكن الموجة الجيبية لم اتمكن من توليدها بالشكل الصحيح وسمعت مؤخرا بانه هناك ic خاص لتوليد الاشارات ولا اعرف رقمه ولا طريقة استخدامه


----------



## d0deee (13 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم

اخي العزيز الدائرة التالية عبارة عن IC LM348 وهي مكبر عمليات واذا لم تجده استخدم LM324 لكن الاخير يعمل على ترددات اقل

انا لم اجرب الدائرة لكن هذه الدائرة معروفة لتوليد الموجة الجيبية 






الملف التالي يحتوي على دوائر اخرى 
http://www.calvin.edu/~pribeiro/courses/engr332/Handouts/oscillators.pdf


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (17 سبتمبر 2010)

هذه عدة أرقام تقوم بهذا العمل

ICL8038
MAX038
XR-2206
و ستجد تفاصيلها و توصيلاتها فى بياناتها و يمكنك تحميلها من هنا
http://www.alldatasheet.com/
http://www.datasheet4u.com/
http://www.datasheetarchive.com/


----------



## اشرف الدليمي (23 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله الف خير واشكر كل من ساهم في هذا الموضوع


----------

